# Industry News: Apple Updates MacBook Pro with Faster Performance and New Features for Pros



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 13, 2018)

```
<p><strong>Cupertino, California</strong> — Apple today updated MacBook Pro with faster performance and new pro features, making it the most advanced Mac notebook ever. The new MacBook Pro models with Touch Bar feature 8th-generation Intel Core processors, with 6-core on the 15-inch model for up to 70 percent faster performance and quad-core on the 13-inch model for up to two times faster performance — ideal for manipulating large data sets, performing complex simulations, creating multi-track audio projects or doing advanced image processing or film editing.</p>
<p>Already the most popular notebook for developers around the world, the new MacBook Pro can compile code faster and run multiple virtual machines and test environments easier than before. Additional updates include support for up to 32GB of memory, a True Tone display and an improved third-generation keyboard for quieter typing. And with its powerful Radeon Pro graphics, large Force Touch trackpad, revolutionary Touch Bar and Touch ID, dynamic stereo speakers, quiet Apple-designed cooling system and Thunderbolt 3 for data transfer, charging and connecting up to two 5K displays or four external GPUs, it’s the ultimate pro notebook.</p>
<p>“The latest generation MacBook Pro is the fastest and most powerful notebook we’ve ever made,” said Philip Schiller, Apple’s senior vice president of Worldwide Marketing. “Now with 8th-generation 6-core processors, up to 32GB of system memory, up to 4TB of super fast SSD storage, new True Tone technology in its Retina display and Touch Bar, the Apple T2 chip for enhanced security and a third-generation quieter keyboard packed into its thin and light aluminum design with all-day battery life, it’s the best notebook for pro users.”</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>The new MacBook Pro is now faster and more powerful, with 8th-generation 6-core Intel Core processors on the 15-inch MacBook Pro for up to 70 percent faster performance and 8th-generation quad-core Intel Core processors on the 13-inch model for performance that’s up to twice as fast.1 With the option to add up to 32GB of memory on the 15-inch MacBook Pro, users can run more apps simultaneously or load larger files into memory. And with up to a 2TB SSD on the 13-inch model and up to a 4TB SSD on the 15-inch, MacBook Pro gives customers the flexibility to work with large asset libraries and projects wherever they go.</p>
<p>With 500 nits of brightness and support for the P3 wide color gamut, the Retina display on MacBook Pro is the best Mac notebook display ever. Now with True Tone technology, the display and Touch Bar deliver a more natural viewing experience for design and editing workflows, as well as everyday tasks like browsing the web and writing email.</p>
<p><strong>Apple T2 Chip Delivers Enhanced Security and “Hey Siri” on Mac </strong></p>
<p>Also new to MacBook Pro is the Apple T2 chip, first introduced in iMac Pro. With the Apple T2 chip, MacBook Pro now delivers enhanced system security with support for secure boot and on-the-fly encrypted storage, and also brings “Hey Siri” to the Mac for the first time.</p>
<p><strong>15-Inch MacBook Pro Highlights</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>6-core Intel Core i7 and Core i9 processors up to 2.9 GHz with Turbo Boost up to 4.8 GHz</li>
<li>Up to 32GB of DDR4 memory</li>
<li>Powerful Radeon Pro discrete graphics with 4GB of video memory in every configuration</li>
<li>Up to 4TB of SSD storage2</li>
<li>True Tone display technology</li>
<li>Apple T2 Chip</li>
<li>Touch Bar and Touch ID</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>13-Inch MacBook Pro Highlights</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Quad-core Intel Core i5 and i7 processors up to 2.7 GHz with Turbo Boost up to 4.5 GHz and double the eDRAM</li>
<li>Intel Iris Plus integrated graphics 655 with 128MB of eDRAM</li>
<li>Up to 2TB of SSD storage2</li>
<li>True Tone display technology</li>
<li>Apple T2 Chip</li>
<li>Touch Bar and Touch ID</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>New Leather Sleeves for MacBook Pro

</strong>First introduced with MacBook, Apple leather sleeves are now available for the 13-inch and 15-inch MacBook Pro in Saddle Brown, Midnight Blue and, for the first time, Black. Designed with high-quality leather and a soft microfiber lining for extra protection, the sleeves are a perfect complement to MacBook Pro for users on the go.</p>
<p><strong>macOS Mojave Coming This Fall

</strong>This fall, MacBook Pro can be updated with <a href="https://www.apple.com/newsroom/2018/06/apple-introduces-macos-mojave/" target="_blank" rel="nofollow noopener">macOS Mojave</a>, the latest version of the world’s most advanced desktop operating system, with new features inspired by pros but designed for everyone. In macOS Mojave, a new Dark Mode transforms the desktop with a dramatic new look that puts the focus on user content. The new Stacks feature organizes messy desktops by automatically stacking files into neat groups. Familiar iOS apps, including News, Stocks, Voice Memos and Home, are now available on the Mac for the first time. FaceTime now adds support for group calling, and the Mac App Store gets a full redesign featuring rich editorial content and the addition of apps from top developers, including Microsoft and Adobe.</p>
<p><strong>Pricing and Availability

</strong>Starting at $1,799 and $2,399 respectively, the updated 13-inch MacBook Pro models with Touch Bar and 15-inch MacBook Pro models with Touch Bar are available today through select Apple retail stores and Apple Authorized Resellers later this week.</p>
<p><a href="https://adorama.evyy.net/c/60085/51926/1036?u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.adorama.com%2FG%2Fnew-macbook-pro-2018"><strong>You can preorder the new Macbook Pros at Adorama</strong></a></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## AlanF (Jul 13, 2018)

It will make a significant difference because of the increase in the number of cores. The old 13" with two cores was half the speed with DxO of the 15" with 4 cores. The new 13" with 4 cores should be basically twice the speed of the old one and the new 15" with 6 cores 50% faster than the old (with further factors coming in from changes in processor speeds).


----------



## Bennymiata (Jul 14, 2018)

No touchscreen, no sale to me.
I'll keep working on my Windows PCs and use my pen directly on the screen.
Saves the cost and complexity of also using a Wacom.


----------



## stevelee (Jul 14, 2018)

AlanF said:


> It will make a significant difference because of the increase in the number of cores. The old 13" with two cores was half the speed with DxO of the 15" with 4 cores. The new 13" with 4 cores should be basically twice the speed of the old one and the new 15" with 6 cores 50% faster than the old (with further factors coming in from changes in processor speeds).



Depends upon the software. Fortunately the most demanding programs make good use of multiple cores.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 14, 2018)

I'll be getting one on January or February, it will replace the 2015 15" MBP I got new last year as a stop gap until these inevitable upgrades came out. 

I'm now comfortable with USB-C adoption and the 32GB RAM and 6 core processing will mean I can replace the Mac Mini and MBP and return to one main computer.


----------



## siegsAR (Jul 18, 2018)

privatebydesign said:


> I'll be getting one on January or February, it will replace the 2015 15" MBP I got new last year as a stop gap until these inevitable upgrades came out.
> 
> I'm now comfortable with USB-C adoption and the 32GB RAM and 6 core processing will mean I can replace the Mac Mini and MBP and return to one main computer.


Be wary of thermal throttling, it is severe, can't even maintain the base clock speed. It automatically downclocks and undervolts.
So much for ramming a hexacore on an unchanged form factor. You're all good if you can somehow avoid stressing the cpu too much.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 18, 2018)

siegsAR said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be getting one on January or February, it will replace the 2015 15" MBP I got new last year as a stop gap until these inevitable upgrades came out.
> ...



It is what it is, the laws of physics apply to Apple products as well as everybody else, I don't want a 10lb gaming laptop 'solution' 

The stand I have for the laptop on my desk has a cooling fan in it so that mitigates the issues somewhat and I will be very glad to get rid of the magnetic charger connector as I go through them like nobodies business. Mind you I have a bad wear rate on the Lightening phone/ipad connectors too.


----------



## ethanz (Jul 18, 2018)

pbd, he was referring to this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dx8J125s4cg

I too have the 15" 2015 mbp maxed out. This new model should outperform it based on the specs, but in real world use the throttling may notch it down some so I wouldn't see much of a difference.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 19, 2018)

ethanz said:


> pbd, he was referring to this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dx8J125s4cg
> 
> I too have the 15" 2015 mbp maxed out. This new model should outperform it based on the specs, but in real world use the throttling may notch it down some so I wouldn't see much of a difference.



And then there are posts like this.

https://youtu.be/YCDb9EVlKl0?t=452

Which seem to cast the critics a little shade.


----------



## siegsAR (Jul 19, 2018)

privatebydesign said:


> siegsAR said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...


You echo my sentiment as well, it is what it is. But the fact still stands that throttling specifically on the top cpu (i9) is severe,
but expected, as they kept the form factor. The dealbreaker for me is the disability to maintain the baseclock,
let alone the turbo boost. It even downclock just to run smoothly. The upside is that 6 cores will be 6 cores vs the previous model, there's that.

YMMV, but in what I do, aside from photo video editing, I often stress my cpu more than the average user, hence my wariness.

Btw the latest Dell 9570 w/ same cpu ALSO throttles(though marginally not as bad), but is cheaper, 4K display, and has bigger color gamut, just on Windows ofc.


----------



## ethanz (Jul 19, 2018)

siegsAR said:


> just on Windows ofc.



That's the kicker. Also the laptops don't feel as nice or well put together as a Mac.


----------



## stevelee (Jul 19, 2018)

In my situation I don't have any need for or interest in having a laptop. When I'm traveling, my iPad does everything I want to do while I'm gone. I don't want to take time editing photos or videos when I could be out seeing and doing things and taking some photos (as long as that doesn't detract too much from the seeing and doing). But I'm glad to see that for folks in other circumstances and with different needs and interests, a MacBook Pro can perform well enough at home as well as away.

My 5K iMac is fairly old in computer years, but still runs FCP X, Compressor, and the Adobe apps quite well, probably standing up well compared to the 6-core laptops and certainly with a nicer screen and vastly better keyboard.

My guess is that when a "full" version of Photoshop comes out for the iPad, I'll treat it as a novelty.


----------



## ethanz (Jul 19, 2018)

stevelee said:


> My guess is that when a "full" version of Photoshop comes out for the iPad, I'll treat it as a novelty.



Not sure if you already know about this, but it is supposedly coming: https://www.macrumors.com/2018/07/13/adobe-photoshop-ipad-2019-report/


----------



## stevelee (Jul 19, 2018)

ethanz said:


> stevelee said:
> 
> 
> > My guess is that when a "full" version of Photoshop comes out for the iPad, I'll treat it as a novelty.
> ...



Yes, that is what I was referring to. I might put it on my iPad and try it out, but I don't imagine that it will be useful to me. I'm not going to want to load in a bunch of RAW files into the iPad (or up into the clouds) or do any significant amount of processing of them on it. When I'm home, I think it will be easier just to walk into the next room and use the presumably much faster and much, much bigger iMac, and when I'm traveling, I don't want to fritter away my vacation with computeresque activities. Perhaps if there is some killer photo that I just must email to all my friends while I'm on the road, and it needs serious work, I'll do just that one. Could happen some day.

That is assuming that my subscription will let me use it at no additional charge.


----------



## Zeidora (Jul 20, 2018)

Still waiting for the new MacPro desktop. Certainly WAY more cores, and better thermal management. Both critical for serious batch processing and stacking. The MacBook is just for web surfing on the couch.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 20, 2018)

Zeidora said:


> Still waiting for the new MacPro desktop. Certainly WAY more cores, and better thermal management. Both critical for serious batch processing and stacking. The MacBook is just for web surfing on the couch.



So, on my up and coming safari, do I have to take my office desk plus desktop or my couch and Macbook? I think there might be problems with the luggage rules on the international flight, let alone the bush taxi.


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 20, 2018)

AlanF said:


> Zeidora said:
> 
> 
> > Still waiting for the new MacPro desktop. Certainly WAY more cores, and better thermal management. Both critical for serious batch processing and stacking. The MacBook is just for web surfing on the couch.
> ...



The Pro will serve you well. You will need a backup hard drive and preferably two.
Consider you will likely have a 20KG weight limit which can easily be eaten up by your gear.
Wear a safari vest and stash heavy stuff in it to offload weight and size, as the vest is not considered carry on.
You will be shocked how fast you meet/exceed your limits.
Have fun.

Scott


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 20, 2018)

AlanF said:


> It will make a significant difference because of the increase in the number of cores. The old 13" with two cores was half the speed with DxO of the 15" with 4 cores. The new 13" with 4 cores should be basically twice the speed of the old one and the new 15" with 6 cores 50% faster than the old (with further factors coming in from changes in processor speeds).




I advise you to try one before you buy- be sure you like the layout. I keep hitting the track pad accidentally. Also, my wish would be for a dedicated video card like the 15"

scott


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 20, 2018)

siegsAR said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be getting one on January or February, it will replace the 2015 15" MBP I got new last year as a stop gap until these inevitable upgrades came out.
> ...



Perhaps match with a cooling fan to also keep your lap from frying.

Scott


----------



## AlanF (Jul 20, 2018)

scottkinfw said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > Zeidora said:
> ...



Thanks! I am deep into planning. The likely weight limit is 15 kg. I have already bought the vest and will be wearing safari pants with voluminous pockets as well. Will take hardly any clothes, mainly safari gear that can be washed with hotel shampoo and dries in a couple of hours. I have been thinking of a Canon and FF and a lightweight alternative, but in the end taking the 5DSR and 5DIV and either the 100-400mm II and 400mm DO II or 2 100-400mm IIs provides back up if one lens or camera fails, and two identical chargers for the same reason (both my wife and I will photograph).


----------



## ethanz (Jul 24, 2018)

https://forums.macrumors.com/threads/apple-says-2018-macbook-pro-throttling-is-a-bug-fix-available-now-in-new-macos-update.2129223/

pbd, this may be a good sign. Will have to see what happens.


----------

